
Unique Fingerprints of Alternatives to Inflation in Primordial Power Spectrum - bookofjoe
https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.02603
======
bookofjoe
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.02603.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.02603.pdf)

